# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella SX 8040D Δεν τραβάει νερό και δεν φτιάχνει ατμό

## kostas1956

Έχω αλλάξει το μπλε κλίξον και τον πιεσοστάτη. Πέρσι άλλαξα την αντλία νερού και όλο το σίδερο γιατί η πλάκα του είχε τα χάλια της . Πριν από το πρόβλημα είχα ρίξει ξύδι για καθαρισμό της δεξαμενής και έβγαιναν πολλά άσπρα άλατα από την πλάκα του σίδερου. Όταν το ανοίξω να δω τι φταίει μετά λειτουργεί κανονικά δηλαδή παίρνει νερό και φτιάχνει ατμό για δύο φορές που το δοκίμασα. Όταν το κλείσω ξοδεύει όλο τον ατμό και μετά ακούγεται η αντλία να προσπαθεί αλλά δεν παίρνει νερό και ούτε φυσικά βγαίνει ατμός. Μήπως θέλει καθάρισμα η δεξαμενή ατμού ή φταίει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## kostas1956

Είδα επίσης ότι η αντλία παίρνει ρεύμα μόνο δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου και μετά off. Επίσης η πηνιοβαλβίδα δεν δίνει καθόλου ρεύμα. Η δεξαμενή νερού παίρνει ρεύμα και θερμαίνεται κανονικά.

----------


## kostas1956

Άλλαξα αντλία και δουλεύει κανονικά. Περίεργο να χαλάσει η παλιά αντλία σε 1,5 χρόνο.

----------

